# sudden decrease in food intake



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my 1 year old yellow lab suddenlly stoped eating that much she used to get 1 cup in the moring and 1 up at 6 P.M and laitly she keeps her 1 cop from the morning all the way till 4 or 5 then eats or even later so thats all that ive been feeding her..

any idea what this could be?......nothing im sure?


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Probably nothing,has she been wormed or approaching a heat cycle? I would watch and if it doesn't improve or gets worse have a vet check her over.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

nothing. She is getting past the fast growth rate that she had as a puppy. Most likely just doesn't need as much to satisfy her.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Two cups of food per day isn't much for a normal size lab.......she should be wolfing down that amount of food. Is she overly thin? Also, how long has this been going on? Some dogs are picky eaters, but it wouldn't hurt to have your vet take a look. It could be nothing, but then again it could be something....better safe than sorry.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

shes around 60lbs, its been going on for about a week....she uslaly eat that food like nothing.....if she had worms wouldnt she be getting hungryer?

......shes not coming on a heat cyle shes been fixed


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

With worms not neccesarily.They can loose there appetite and get sick and lose weight.I'm not a vet but maybe to make yourself feel better you might your dog checked.They can get bacteria and a little bit of everything.My labs eat 6 cups per day but weigh from 75-100 lbs.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

well shes still runnning, playing,kicking up pheasents.....and drinking water,and going to the bathroom......i dont see a reason qite yet to take her in. even though i am a tad concerned


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

It could be just just her or some type of bacterial thing like we get sometimes or probably nothing at all.I would just keep a watch.I do have one that will eat the 6 cups every other day sometimes.I also have another one that wont eat for a day or two and then has spells where she goes crazy.Good luck.


----------

